# Himalayan x Siamese Seal Point



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Cherry went into labor at 8:30 PM and finished at 10:00 PM yesterday, times are approximate just for ease of typing. This was the first litter I've witnessed being delivered without the air of YouTube or something. I only watched for short periods of time but even then, she didn't seem to mind at all. Really neat to observe and lucky to have caught it, especially in person. It's been quite a few hours now and I checked in on the kits once she left the nest to get food and water.

She had nine babies which I culled down to five. Three were definitely boys whereas the last one was just very runty, thin and had an odd bruise like mark on its upper back. The remaining five are most likely does though these babies are the tiniest my mice have had yet! Harder than usual to tell. Cherry is with them. I'll wait a good while before poking in again. Next time I update, it'll be with pictures. Going to try to attach them to the thread instead of using a link. :roll:

Looked through the tub again and there's actually a sixth baby.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Link :roll: :http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/CheshireGleam/media/IMG_20171008_040504_zpsmf7qgmty.jpg.html?filters[user]=146247879&filters[recent]=1&sort=1&o=0

The sixth baby out of what was in reality a litter of ten is a doe, making her a keeper. Also forgot to mention this in a former post, excuse my nails. I dyed my hair a few days ago and my nails still bear the aftermath of doing so.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Nice looking pups!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks. Here's how they're looking now plus some pictures of the doe nursing them.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1

Next pictures will be when they have fur/anything else new.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They look so good ❤


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks, I added some new pictures. They're nine days old now and shiny even without their full coat.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Shiny!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

The babies are sixteen days old now and opened their eyes around three days ago. I waited till they weren't all squinty eyed to take pictures but they decided to fall asleep in my hand anyway.

http://s1044.photobucket.com/user/Chesh ... t=3&page=1


----------

